

Show HN: Cinch – We make business transactions simpler - sparkiee

We make business transactions simpler ! We all know that time is money. Wouldn&#x27;t it be awesome if your business transactions from your bank account are categorized for you automatically?
All it requires will be Snap, Pay , Manage !<p>We love to hear your feedback and suggestion on how to improve!
For more information , visit our website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cinch.strikingly.com
======
homeless123
does this service support Indonesia? i want to sell digital good i need
payment system that use just only bankaccount

